# Favorite Holiday Film



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Might as well put this up.... and then commentary.

It's too bad I was unable to get the radio special done for this year.


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2002)

Jaws! They usually play it on every holiday.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Die Hard
Die Hard 2
Gremlins


----------

